# what are signs bunny has lice



## fessie (Mar 30, 2009)

i was told a bunny i gave up for homeing may have lice as i want to check them all 
what should i look for in the coat and ears


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Scratching, scabs, on darker fur you may see eggs. 

Might be worth getting some xeno (i think) spot on lice treatment as you can use it as a preventitive treatment.

Hope this helps.


----------

